# mondays live oak removal



## treepres1 (Mar 7, 2008)

this is a picture of a live oak we have to do and grind the stump next week the tree is massive.


----------



## osb_mail (Mar 7, 2008)

wow Please post more pictures


----------



## woody49705 (Mar 7, 2008)

osb_mail said:


> wow Please post more pictures



X2 Please


----------



## kkottemann (Mar 7, 2008)

Is that the one out on the new orleans country club? I can't tell. there are a few big ones around.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 7, 2008)

Why the removal? Tree that big at the base if alive I would think has some historical value.


----------



## John464 (Mar 7, 2008)

massive. I too would like to know why it's being removed.

I assume the reason why he is only posting a few pics is so that no one identifies the tree for two reasons:

-Tree huggers trying to stop him from removal

-Competitors trying to get a last minute bid on the job to undercut


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 7, 2008)

All trees are contained, inventoried & computer cataloged by the City of Savannah Park & Tree Services. Trees located on commercial, institutional or multi-family developments are also protected from removal. Some of our local & out of town tree services are cutting said, protected trees ie: Live Oaks... If it is found to be a Hazzard Tree ( determined by our City Forrester ) a permit is issued. New developments must preserve " GREEN SPACE '" & buffer zones of not less than 25 ft. Variences are not allowable. Strict guidelines & rigorous enforcement of Tree Ordinanaces are now in effect. Fines of $ 5000.00 for illegall pruning & higher for illegall removals. We refuse to remove a healthy Live Oak at any time. We are not adverse to reporting the offending party or service. We simply love our trees as a great asset to Historic Savannah, Ga. . Remember a healthy tree generates of lot of income, for all of us, over it's lifetime.


----------



## ChuckLayton (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's a nice big one, why are you cutting it down!?


----------



## kkottemann (Mar 7, 2008)

If the tree is where I think it is, which I really don't have an Idea, It is probabbly dead and pose a serious hazzard to people. If that is the case it must come down. Remember we had 20 feet of water in some areas around here for 2 weeks. Nasty, brackish, toxic water. this fact has really put the trees under enormous stresses over the long haul. By the time it is all done around here everything will be demolished and rebuilt...including trees.


----------



## RosscOZ (Mar 7, 2008)

Great Pics!!


----------



## COLD_IRON (Mar 9, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> All trees are contained, inventoried & computer cataloged by the City of Savannah Park & Tree Services. Trees located on commercial, institutional or multi-family developments are also protected from removal. Some of our local & out of town tree services are cutting said, protected trees ie: Live Oaks... If it is found to be a Hazzard Tree ( determined by our City Forrester ) a permit is issued. New developments must preserve " GREEN SPACE '" & buffer zones of not less than 25 ft. Variences are not allowable. Strict guidelines & rigorous enforcement of Tree Ordinanaces are now in effect. Fines of $ 5000.00 for illegall pruning & higher for illegall removals. We refuse to remove a healthy Live Oak at any time. We are not adverse to reporting the offending party or service. We simply love our trees as a great asset to Historic Savannah, Ga. . Remember a healthy tree generates of lot of income, for all of us, over it's lifetime.



Sounds about right. Remove an Oak around here and you are in BIG trouble.

After all, the name of the city I live in - Oak Harbor


----------



## rbtree (Apr 19, 2008)

ChuckLayton said:


> Yeah, it's a nice big one, why are you cutting it down!?



See the 2nd photo, and note the missing bark....That's a good clue as to the condition and reason for removal. That surely is an awesome trunk, looking forward to more from ya.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2008)

rbtree said:


> See the 2nd photo, and note the missing bark....That's a good clue as to the condition and reason for removal. That surely is an awesome trunk, looking forward to more from ya.




Doesn't look to good in picture 1, either. Yeah, it's a crying shame, but if it's dead, it's dead.


I have to say, the quality of the model went waaaaay down in the 2nd photo!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 19, 2008)

If the location would allow, that would be a great tree to leave a habitat snag...maybe with the side leads only 8-12 feet long to reduce failure risk. Then, it's once grand stature could be remembered for a few more years, while another tree (or three) grows nearby.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 19, 2008)

Any more pics?


----------



## WVwoodsman (Apr 19, 2008)

There is a lot of firewood there!


----------

